# Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition








To commemorate the victory of the NISMO Xanavi 350Z driven by Satoshi Motoyama and Richard Lyons at the Japan Super GT 2005 Round 3 held in Sepang International Circuit in June, Edaran Tan Chong Motor has prepared a limited edition of the Nissan X-Trail, appropriately called the Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition. 

Only 100 units of this version will be available so it is a very exclusive X-Trail. What differentiates it from the standard X-Trail is that it is specially fitted with selected NISMO parts (NISMO is Nissan’s high-performance division which develops go-faster parts as well as accessories) and is targeted at customers who want their X-Trail to be more distinctive and have even better driving performance, yet continue to offer the versatility that makes X-Trail the best-selling SUV among the non-national makes in 2005. 








The following are the items on the limited edition X-Trail: 

NISMO Aero Kit:Stylish front and rear spoilers with wind-defusing grooves and wings which give the X-Trail a more aggressive and sporty look. 

NISMO S-tune Suspension Kit: A sports suspension kit which enhances handling without sacrificing ride-comfort. ETCM also says that the suspension kit offers better driving stability and better steering response which will be appreciated when driving at high speeds. 

NISMO Interior: Exclusive NISMO emblem carpet mats, hairline finished NISMO kicking plates, limited edition NISMO key holder plus a NISMO certificate for pride of ownership. 

The Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition is priced from RM138,530.24 for the 2.0L 150ps version and from RM150,292.05 for the 2.5L 180ps version.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So lets get this straight.................a race which involved a *Nissan 350Z * is being used as the basis for marketing a pimped version of the X-Trail?

Methinks its a rather blatant attempt by the dealership to sell X-Trails for silly money. No doubt someone with more money than sense will fall for it.

BTW what's with the stupid wing mirror?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

RHD = Small mirror on fender. Almost all JDM cars have it thanks to narrow japanese streets. They not only made the NISMO X but also introduced the NISMO line of parts to Philippines.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

RHD? Well we have that in the UK too.

Narrow streets? Well we have that in the UK too.

So explain to me the attraction of the pimped X-Trail?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks cool. I like the body Kit and the color. Ugly wheels though. It would be cool if it had some go fast parts installed. Maby intake with a header and dual exhaust. 

Don't they have a turbocharged version of the X Trail in Japan? Why would this be more appealing?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't see anything special about this edition that would warrant the price tag.

Hell, most of our exy's in this forum can be considered a "super" edition, that would put the NISMO one to shame. hehehe 

Should we price our "modified" exys and go into competition against NISMO head to head?

That would be fun!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep it looks very hot!
but I'm with Mr Bell on this one; I would not go for it unless it came with that exclusive Japanese SR20VET.

Can't tell from the picture ... hope at least it has leather.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ron519098 said:


> RHD? Well we have that in the UK too.
> 
> Narrow streets? Well we have that in the UK too.
> 
> So explain to me the attraction of the pimped X-Trail?


I wrote RHD and later JDM. If you don't have it in the U.K. and need it, just ask Nissan Europe for one.

BTW I don't find this X-Trail pimped at all. Seems like a very tasteful interpretation.

NISMO Japan had their own version with the S-Tune suspension, CAI, header, and exhaust. Had some Nismo/Rays wheels in gunmetal and the paint was red. Wish I had some pics of it.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm glad they used the old xtrail front design for this special edition, just like mine :thumbup: 

I like the color a lot!!



ValBoo said:


> Can't tell from the picture ... hope at least it has leather.


The x-trails at your country don't have leather? wow that surprise me, mine here at dominican republic came with black leather seats, leather wrapped steering wheel and shift stick, roof bars (not the hyper ones), autoclimate conditioner, 6 cd in dash, 16'' alloy wheels and power sunroof.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Asian countries (except Japan, Taiwan, and China) still do not offer the MKII X-Trail.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Well not true...I am very sure that Singapore has the MKII X-trail as we have 2 models on our road...mine is the Slightly older version and all of our Xtys come with leather seats standard but it does not match.....Beige interior with fake wood....together with cheap plastics....they don't go together


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Singapore still has the MKI X-Trail listed for sale on their website. It's kind of weird since in other parts of the site they have pictures of the MKII.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Must....buy....Nismo....Aero Body :thumbup:


----------



## TallPaul86 (Apr 23, 2006)

ron519098 said:


> RHD? Well we have that in the UK too.
> 
> Narrow streets? Well we have that in the UK too.
> 
> So explain to me the attraction of the pimped X-Trail?


The attraction being not of the Nismo version but of the GT version with SR20VET, rip that out and put it in another, smaller car (like my N16 Almera )

£15K is a bit of a bargain for the X Trial GT, which is cheaper than the base 2WD model offered here...

Although new SR20VET units cost £6K i think

Slightly off topic but does anyone have the Japanese version of Nissan FAST?
Cant find the bloody thing anywhere, i got the UK and US versions...


----------

